# I read a news article with a hedgehog :O



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I know it's an old news article but I thought it was great!
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/01/ ... 5440.shtml
It makes me think that if that little boy could legalize hedghogs where he lived then other people should be able to do it also. I guess it helped his mom was a lawyer but gives me hope that one day everyone can legaly enjoy them as pets.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a cute story! I love that he just pushed it until he got his way. Totally how I am, too.


----------

